# South Beach Resort Barbados



## lgreenspan (Oct 12, 2011)

Do any Tuggers own at this resort? I have reservations for April and want to know if the resort will be open. They closed for remodeling several months ago and were going to open Oct. 1. Now they have listed on thier website they will not open until January. Can anyone tell me more about this resort?


----------



## Chrisky (Oct 13, 2011)

lgreenspan said:


> Do any Tuggers own at this resort? I have reservations for April and want to know if the resort will be open. They closed for remodeling several months ago and were going to open Oct. 1. Now they have listed on thier website they will not open until January. Can anyone tell me more about this resort?



Sorry, can't help you with remodeling but I can tell you it's in a great location.  Right across the street from Rockley Beach where you'll find local vendors (no hassles with them), places to buy food. Chap on the beach 'Walter' who rents chairs and umbrellas, his wife shows up with a van at lunch time, you can get a plate of excellent food (which my husband & I usually share) for $10. BDS.  It's a 2 min. walk to Quayside Plaza where there are shops, a convenience store, 'Just Grillin' which is an excellent roadside restaurant, and a few other food places.  Also a 5 min. walk to Bert's Bar and to an excellent restaurant right on the water, 'Champers'.
I suggest that you may want to post your question on TripAdvisor, their Destination Experts may be able to help you with your original question.


----------



## nrkh12 (Nov 4, 2011)

We own at South Beach and the last update we got, they are planning to re-open Feb. 5, 2012.  Any reservations at South Beach during renovation are being honored by Ocean Two.


----------



## lgreenspan (Nov 5, 2011)

nrkh12 said:


> We own at South Beach and the last update we got, they are planning to re-open Feb. 5, 2012.  Any reservations at South Beach during renovation are being honored by Ocean Two.



Do you know what kind of renovations they are making that are taking so long to complete?


----------



## lgreenspan (Feb 11, 2012)

Has anyone heard any updates on this resort. There facebook page now says they are scheduled to reopen March1 but no additional information.


----------



## Chrisky (Feb 11, 2012)

When it was renovated structural issues were not done probably, and it was subsequently closed. So right now it is still closed.  I don't know when it will open.
Have you tried to e-mail or call them? 
I have a friend in Barbados now, so I've asked her to check.  Hopefully I'll be able to post something in a few days.


----------



## nrkh12 (Feb 11, 2012)

We got an update saying that the renovations did not pass the structural inspection, some kind of additional work needs to be done and they are now planning a March 31 open date.
Friends of ours went down a few weeks ago and were put at the Ocean Two Resort instead.  They felt it was much nicer than South Beach and were very happy to have been moved there.
They said there didn't appear to be any work going on at South Beach so I don't know how accurate the March 31 date will be.


----------



## lgreenspan (Feb 11, 2012)

Thanks for the information.


----------



## Chrisky (Feb 22, 2012)

nrkh12 said:


> We got an update saying that the renovations did not pass the structural inspection, some kind of additional work needs to be done and they are now planning a March 31 open date.
> Friends of ours went down a few weeks ago and were put at the Ocean Two Resort instead.  They felt it was much nicer than South Beach and were very happy to have been moved there.
> They said there didn't appear to be any work going on at South Beach so I don't know how accurate the March 31 date will be.



That's pretty much what our friends have noticed.  There isn't any work being doing that they could see, so a March 31st opening date is doubtful.


----------



## lgreenspan (Feb 22, 2012)

We are scheduled to stay at South Beach 4/21. I hope I get moved to the Ocean Two resort.


----------



## Chrisky (Feb 22, 2012)

Have you tried to contact them through their website?


----------



## lgreenspan (Feb 23, 2012)

I emailed South Beach today here is thier response

Thank you for contacting us.
South Beach Hotel is due to re-open March 1st.
We look forward to welcoming you for your visit.
Please feel to contact us should you require any additional information.


----------



## Chrisky (Feb 23, 2012)

I will be in Barbados as of this coming Monday, Feb. 27th.  If you like, I can check back here in about a month and let you know if they have opened.


----------



## lgreenspan (Mar 3, 2012)

Chrisky said:


> I will be in Barbados as of this coming Monday, Feb. 27th.  If you like, I can check back here in about a month and let you know if they have opened.



I would really like to know if this resort is open. They have been closed for 8 months now and I am scheduled to stay there in April.


----------



## Chrisky (Mar 7, 2012)

lgreenspan,
I just telephoned them this morning, and they said they are opened for business.
So, that's good news.  If you need anymore info, just let me know.


----------



## lgreenspan (Apr 23, 2012)

*We checked in Saturday*

Well we checked in Saturday. They just recently opened after being closed for close to a year doing renovations. I fail to see much if anything that has been recently improved. A few walls may have been painted ( very poorly). I will provide a review at the end of our stay but I am very disappointed with this exchange. I had done considerable research on this resort and knew about its location and amenities. All of the reviews claimed the rooms were clean and nice even from the people who had little good to say about the resort. I fail to see many good qualities for this Hotel. There is no Resort here.


----------

